# OKC, OK Bermuda Grass



## calebbo (Jul 30, 2019)

Just got my results:


Front Yard


Backyard


----------



## chrishinckle (Jul 16, 2019)

Did you use OSU County extension office?


----------



## calebbo (Jul 30, 2019)

chrishinckle said:


> Did you use OSU County extension office?


Yes I did.


----------



## chrishinckle (Jul 16, 2019)

Cool, I was curious about them. Going to use them as well.


----------



## calebbo (Jul 30, 2019)

chrishinckle said:


> Cool, I was curious about them. Going to use them as well.


If you're in OKC we should meet up. Talk lawns, grab a drink? My wife and I are new to the area and don't know a soul. lol


----------



## chrishinckle (Jul 16, 2019)

Sounds good to me !


----------

